# Deep Tracks - The Rolling Stones - "England's Newest Hit Makers"



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

View attachment 106688


Please *choose up to seven selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - The Rolling Stones - "England's Newest Hit Makers"

"The Rolling Stones" is the debut album by the Rolling Stones, released by Decca Records in the UK on 16 April 1964. The American edition of the LP, with a slightly different track list, came out on London Records on 30 May 1964, subtitled "England's Newest Hit Makers", which later became its official title.

The majority of the tracks reflect the band's love for R&B. Mick Jagger and Keith Richards (whose professional name until 1978 omitted the "s" in his surname) were fledgling songwriters during early 1964, contributing only one original composition to the album: "Tell Me (You're Coming Back)".

Two songs are credited to "Nanker Phelge" - a pseudonym the band used for group compositions from 1963 to 1965.

Phil Spector and Gene Pitney both contributed to the recording sessions, and are referred to as "Uncle Phil and Uncle Gene" in the subtitle of the Phelge instrumental "Now I've Got a Witness."

Upon its release, The Rolling Stones became one of 1964's biggest sellers in the UK, staying at number one for twelve weeks.

The American version of the album, originally subtitled but later officially called "England's Newest Hit Makers", was the band's debut American album and was released by London Records on 30 May 1964, a month and a half after the British version.

Upon its release, "The Rolling Stones" reached No. 11 in the US, going gold in the process. To date, this is the Stones' only American studio album that has failed to place in the top five on the Billboard album charts.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rolling_Stones_(album)#American_release

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

"Not Fade Away" -






"Route 66" -






"I Just Want to Make Love to You" -






"Honest I Do" -






"Mona (I Need You Baby) -






"Now I've Got A Witness" -






"Little By Little" -






"I'm A King Bee" -






"Carol" -






"Tell Me" -






"Can I Get a Witness" -






"You Can Make It If You Try" -






"Walking the Dog" -


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm too young to remember that one.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

My elder brother had it - as I recall, the Decca label was red. Even though the album relied on covers I thought it was a strong debut.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

yea i never did buy albums back then i just begged and pleaded for cash but people refused to let it go. so i just begged. i was not proud. then again people told me to get off from the Cumulus
ps never did get satisfaction


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

ldiat said:


> yea i never did buy albums back then i just begged and pleaded for cash but people refused to let it go. so i just begged. i was not proud. then again people told me to get off from the Cumulus
> ps never did get satisfaction


You can't always get what you want, but maybe time was on your side.


----------

